# Brean Sands, Burnham on Sea @ WARREN FARM HOLIDAY PARK, BRE



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Rally added to the rally programme. The Rally is at WARREN FARM HOLIDAY PARK, BREAN SANDS,NR.BURNHAM ON SEA in Brean Sands, Burnham on Sea, Somerset starting 14/09/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=681

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I need at least 10 vans for this rally and at the moment we only have one, so if you are thinking
of joining us at Warren Farm could you please get adding yourselves to the rally list else I may have to cancel it.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Is there not somewhere nicer to hold a rally? That whole area is static caravan hell IMHO, the sand on the beach is so fine and dark it's more like mud (dogs get in a right mess), and when the tide goes out the sea disappears over the horizon.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Is there not somewhere nicer to hold a rally? That whole area is static caravan hell IMHO, the sand on the beach is so fine and dark it's more like mud (dogs get in a right mess), and when the tide goes out the sea disappears over the horizon.


Actually Warren Farm is a very nice site we have been going there for 30 odd years and have held rally's there for 10 years and never had a problem there, I have 4 dogs and they have never got in any mess on the beach but then I keep my eye on them and they are not allowed to wander into the mud when the tide is out.

The entertainment at The Beachcomber on site is second to none and all free, the food is also very good and the best Sunday carvery we have ever had.

So tugboat maybe you should try it sometime before making degrading comments

Jacquie


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Each to their own, Jacquie. Maybe the site is OK for a brief rally but I certainly wouldn't want to holiday there.

I had reason to be up that way recently and drove along the coast road, and all I could see was acres and acres of statics, and the occasional burger/kebab joint. I also saw that there were other types of places such as the Beachcomber (in fact I overnighted close by) but it was noisy and not my scene. I don't mean to sound snobbish or anything like that, but I hated the place and couldn't wait to get away.

All I'm saying is, that I suggest people have a look on google earth etc and research the area before heading that way. A 'farm' by Brean 'Sands' sounds idyllic, but I thought it somewhat different.

Jusy my humble opinion.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> ...Just my humble opinion.


Not just yours it appears tuggers, as nobody else has signed up either :frown2:

We had 1 night at Channel View a month or so ago. Great pitch with a sea view but the wind blew the bejesus out of us so we packed up and went up country to Slimbridge for the second night. MUCH better (wind-wise) :smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going to join us at Warren Farm this year????????????

Is it because we have to rally at the other end of the site??????

If so I have another option we could go in Field 5 BUT it would be at full site fees there
and you would have to book direct with the site not through me, I think the cost would be
£84 for an electric pitch for 7 nights PLUS you would also have to pay for dogs at a £1 per night
each dog.

Rally Fees for the week are £68.25 for 7 nights and no charge for dogs

So you see it is much cheaper to be in the Rally area

Your comments are welcome as to which option you would like so that I can let the site know

But we would still need at least 10 of you attending either way please.

If we don't have ten by 24th August then I will have to cancel the rally 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

This rally is looking like I might have to cancel it which is a great shame
as its a lovely site.

Any more coming I need at lease 10 vans ??????

If you are coming please add your name to the rally list

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=681

Jacquie


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

oldenstar has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Half way there can we have another 5 or 6 of you coming PLEASE


Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gnscloz has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Please please can we have another 5 or 6 for this rally else I will have to cancel it


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As we do not have the required number yet for this rally I will give it to 6 th September if we do not have at least 11 attendees then it will be cancelled 


Jacquie


----------



## Nedley (Aug 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Nedley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

dennisandandrea has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We are up to 8 now anymore of you coming??? if so please add your names to the rally list a.s.a.p


Jacquie


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

JohnandChristine has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

One more needed for this rally PLEASE although two would be better or maybe a dozen more even more better


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone? you don't have to come for the week just a couple of nights will do

PLEASE


Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi jacquie is the rally going ahead?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

gnscloz said:


> Hi jacquie is the rally going ahead?


YES ITS ON AND STILL AT RALLY PRICES

When you arriving?

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Please note we will be in Field 11 this time NOT Field 3

When arriving do NOT turn into the main entrance carry on up the road till you come to the Brean Down Inn
turn right down the side of Inn into the field and look for the MHF flag my mobile number is 0797 026 5683
if you get lost.

You can arrive any time after 11.30. on Monday 14th September

If you could pm me or post on here what day you are arriving and departing it would be a great help

Jacquie


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

LadyJ said:


> YES ITS ON AND STILL AT RALLY PRICES
> 
> When you arriving?
> 
> Jac


Monday for us Jacqui, till friday hopefully. And I want to visit Dismaland. :crying::surprise::frown2:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

tokkalosh has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi j arrive wed afternoon leave monday if rallye on that long thanks.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Jacqui 
Thanks for organising the rally, had a nice, if windy , stay. And we managed to visit Dismaland too. Great fun.


----------

